

Which book is best use for java web app development - akhaumeallen

i&#x27;m new to java web app development but i don&#x27;t really know the book to start with. Any help will do me good. Thanks.
======
manishsharan
I have been programming in Java for quite a while and unfortunately I can't
recommend a generic Java web programming book. Moreove, you don't need one.

Web development in Java is highly fragmented by the framework of choice. There
are several frameworks like Spring MVC, Struts, JSF , Wicket , Tapestry etc.
and the new Play Framework. If you are prepared to put in the time, you can
start with Spring MVC --- this is the best documented web framework in Java
.Spring folks have created excellent tutorials and there are several other
blogs on this subject that can get you upto speed. Moreover, every enterprise
java job that you will apply for will demand Spring expertise.

I hope this helps.

~~~
akhaumeallen
Sure it helps! I will give a try, i was thinking JSF will make it a little bit
easier. Well, thanks pal!

